# Carte sim non valable



## Flo73 (6 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour

Tout dabord je ne sais pas si je poste au bon endroit, donc messieurs les modo je m'en excuse.

J'ai acheté un iphone 3GS d'ocase a un ami qui me l' as désimlocké tout opérateur. Le téléphone était sur SFR et moi je suis sur orange. Je met ma carte sim, branche le portable a mon ordi (MAC), et le syncronise avec. Le seul problème est que l' iphone affiche : carte sim non valable.

Ma quéstion : ou est-ce que sa a foiré et comment je peu faire pour le faire fonctionné ?

PS : Je précise que je peut me servir de toutes les fonctionnalité de l' iphone sauf le téléphone...


----------



## Flo73 (7 Novembre 2010)

N' y a t-il personne pour m'aidé ???


----------



## Flo73 (10 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir

Alors toujours pas de solution a ce problème ??? Sa me fait quand même c....


----------



## ikeke (13 Novembre 2010)

Flo73 a dit:


> J'ai acheté un iphone 3GS d'ocase a un ami qui me l' as désimlocké tout opérateur. Le téléphone était sur SFR et moi je suis sur orange. Je met ma carte sim, branche le portable a mon ordi (MAC), et le syncronise avec. Le seul problème est que l' iphone affiche : carte sim non valable.


 
Ce message est normalement symptomatique d'un iPhone NON-Desimlocké dans lequel on essaie de mettre une puce qui n'appartient pas à l'opérateur d'origine. Es-tu sûr que le désimlockage a bien été effectué ?


----------



## Flo73 (13 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour

Et bien, j'ai demandé a mon ami et m'a bien affirmé qu'il a appelé SFR pour le faire désimlocké. Lors de la première activation j'ai mis la carte sim du portable de mon père dans l'iPhone. A la connexion avec iTunes, un message s' est affiché en dissant que les réglages de l'opérateur avait changé. 

Mais, je peut synchronisé l'iphone seulement SANS ma carte sim Orange. (carte sim SFR : OK, sans carte sim : OK, mais avec carte sim orange : marche pô....)

Je précise aussi que j'ai essayé avec deux autre sim orange, mais sa ne fonctionne pas non plus.


----------



## Dramis (13 Novembre 2010)

Tu as toujours la meme version de l'os sur l'iphone?  Le passage a une version supérieur peut le vérouiller a nouveau.


----------



## Flo73 (13 Novembre 2010)

Eh bien oui je l'ai passé en 4.1 sans le faire exprès, j'ai pas fait gaffe tout de suite. Quand je l'ai euil était en 4.0.3 il me semble... 

Faudrait alors le repassé en 4.0.3 ???


----------



## Dramis (13 Novembre 2010)

Flo73 a dit:


> Eh bien oui je l'ai passé en 4.1 sans le faire exprès, j'ai pas fait gaffe tout de suite. Quand je l'ai euil était en 4.0.3 il me semble...
> 
> Faudrait alors le repassé en 4.0.3 ???



Non, rappellé SFR et demander le désimlockage.

Ou voir avec apple direct.

Au choix...  Ou les 2 en fonctions des réponses....


----------



## Flo73 (13 Novembre 2010)

Ok bin je vais me débrouillé comme sa alors.

 Encore merci pour le petit coup de pouce, j'avais pas pensé a rappelé SFR...  

Mais apple pourrai me le débloquer aussi ?


----------



## ikeke (13 Novembre 2010)

Flo73 a dit:


> Mais apple pourrai me le débloquer aussi ?


Théoriquement, Apple va te renvoyer vers l'opérateur d'origine. Apple n'acceptant pas les demandes directes de désimlockage.


----------



## Dramis (13 Novembre 2010)

Explique ton cas, normalement un iphone debloqué ne devrait pas se vérouiller.  Apple pourrait peut-être trouvé la trace de la demande initiale et le dévérouiller a nouveau.

SFR voudra certainement parler avec l'acheteur initiale de l'appareil.


----------



## Flo73 (13 Novembre 2010)

Je vien d'envoyé un mail au vendeur. Je verrai ce qu'il me dit.

En tout cas encore merci.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Novembre 2010)

Flo73 a dit:


> J'ai acheté un iphone 3GS d'ocase a un ami qui me l' as désimlocké tout opérateur



Je ne m'y connais pas assez dans ce domaine, mais du haut de ce que je sais (donc, pas très haut...) le désimblocage par l'opérateur est DEFINITIF car il ne s'opère pas sur l'iOS, tandis que certains outils de jailbreak permettent un désimblocage en empêchant iOS de trouver le blocaque opérateur, et donc en cas de restauration aux paramètres d'origine, ou mise à jour comme tu l'as fait.... crack. La visière saute. Et iOS voit à nouveau le blocage opérateur. 


C'est pour ça que je me dis que ton amis te l'as peut-être vendu désimloqué via un des outils trouvé sur le web. Pas en appelant SFR.


----------



## Flo73 (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, au pire ce que je fait, je résille mon abonnement orange et je vais chez sfr... La couverture orange est pas terrible chez moi...


----------

